# Dentists in Egypt



## micki moo

Can someone give me the low down (in general) of dentists in Hurgarda or Cairo. Are they expensive, good etc etc etc

Cheers

Micki


----------



## MaidenScotland

Miki dentists are dentist the whole world over but I must admit I have never had a problem here always found them excellent and not anywhere as expensive as the UK, but you do have to shop around. I used to go to a dentist recommended by the embassy and I didn't think she was that inexpensive but as she had been recommended and was German trained I used her until one day I needed emergency work and she was not in the country so had to go to a dentist in the building next to me.... I wish I had found this man years ago, his surgery is spotless, he is much cheaper than my last dentist.. in fact he doesnt charge me for my check ups and polish, he fits me in whenever I need him, if I am honest I would never have gone to him under normal circumstances as he was local and not embassy recommended but I am so lucky to have found him. btw you go to the doctor dentist etc here at night nothing strange in having an appointment at 10pm

Maiden


----------



## micki moo

Thanks Maiden, I used to love the dentists in Turkey, I was hoping it would be roughly the same there. They couldn't possibly be as expensive as they are here, no country is as expensive as here, hence why we are all shipping out

Micki



MaidenScotland said:


> Miki dentists are dentist the whole world over but I must admit I have never had a problem here always found them excellent and not anywhere as expensive as the UK, but you do have to shop around. I used to go to a dentist recommended by the embassy and I didn't think she was that inexpensive but as she had been recommended and was German trained I used her until one day I needed emergency work and she was not in the country so had to go to a dentist in the building next to me.... I wish I had found this man years ago, his surgery is spotless, he is much cheaper than my last dentist.. in fact he doesnt charge me for my check ups and polish, he fits me in whenever I need him, if I am honest I would never have gone to him under normal circumstances as he was local and not embassy recommended but I am so lucky to have found him. btw you go to the doctor dentist etc here at night nothing strange in having an appointment at 10pm
> 
> Maiden


----------



## Beatle

I needed to go to a dentist in Cairo and an Egyptian friend recommended a local dentist. I found the surgery rather basic and to be honest he spent more time trying to chat me up than work on my teeth!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Thats what happens when you are so attractive Beatle!


----------



## Beatle

tragically I suspect it is more about being a youngish western female


----------



## MaidenScotland

Exactly... doesn't matter location, dress, activity...... here you get unwanted attention.


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> Exactly... doesn't matter location, dress, activity...... here you get unwanted attention.


I don't propose to resurrect my views on this particular topic on this thread as they are apparent on other threads


----------



## Sam

micki moo said:


> Can someone give me the low down (in general) of dentists in Hurgarda or Cairo. Are they expensive, good etc etc etc
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Micki


Hi,
Not had experience of Hurghada or Cairo I'm afraid, but had to find one last week whilst I was away in Alex and found an amazing guy. We were specifically looking for a professor to be sure of getting good service, and he did an amazing job and managed to do it all in one sitting which should have taken two or more (although have to now find a dentist in Sharm to get a crown). Cost wise to have the surgery and one filling on the tooth beside (around 2 hours work) cost 1100 EGP, and he was a dean at the university and specialised in this part of dentistry too!
Hope that gives you an idea if not a recommendation.


----------



## micki moo

Thanks all

Would you believe my crown just fell out - I was obviously tempting fate!!!!!!!

Micki



Sam said:


> Hi,
> Not had experience of Hurghada or Cairo I'm afraid, but had to find one last week whilst I was away in Alex and found an amazing guy. We were specifically looking for a professor to be sure of getting good service, and he did an amazing job and managed to do it all in one sitting which should have taken two or more (although have to now find a dentist in Sharm to get a crown). Cost wise to have the surgery and one filling on the tooth beside (around 2 hours work) cost 1100 EGP, and he was a dean at the university and specialised in this part of dentistry too!
> Hope that gives you an idea if not a recommendation.


----------



## GM1

in Hurghada, we always go to dr. Nayer, his practice is located (if coming from El Gouna) in the street just before the telephone central in Dahar.
in Cairo, my daughter is going to an orthodontist, Dr. Mustafa, his practice is located on Zamalek, opposite the Port Said British School. He is also doing the necessary things for the rest of us.


----------



## micki moo

Hi,

Many thanks for that.

Micki



GM1 said:


> in Hurghada, we always go to dr. Nayer, his practice is located (if coming from El Gouna) in the street just before the telephone central in Dahar.
> in Cairo, my daughter is going to an orthodontist, Dr. Mustafa, his practice is located on Zamalek, opposite the Port Said British School. He is also doing the necessary things for the rest of us.


----------

